# I really, really, really like this rifle



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

I know I can build one for much, much cheaper but for some reason I keep going back and looking at this one.

I think I need professional help!

Does anyone else have this disease or am I just a bigger freak than I already thought?

Top her with a 5.5-22x56 NXS and ROCK ON!!

HELP!! I'm feeling weak right now!!

I guess I should put the link on here: http://www.kampfeldcustom.com/index_003.htm


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW!!!! That is nice! Way out of my league though.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I like it to, but I don't have enough blood to donate to make it happen. Freakin sweet though.. :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Kinda ugly looking.  You should probably seek professional help.

Savage 10FP would be way betterer. 8) 

Seriously, nice looking stick, but waaayyyy beyond my means.

huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ballpark cost ? anyone's guess? Or did I miss seeing the price?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I believe you have to furnish your own rifle, there is a price list there that gives you the prices of each thing that you choose to have them do. Adds up real quick.

huntin1


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh it's out of my league also, that hasn't stopped me yet.

Something in a 6.5x47 Lapua maybe?


----------



## squeeze (Jun 27, 2008)

What's not to like, really?

Customs just warm your heart don't they?


----------

